

Alternative to Google Apps - mahesh_gkumar

Now that google apps is not free anymore...is there a free&#x2F;cheaper alternative to google apps? I am primarily looking for email (custom domain), doc sharing and chat.
======
polarrat
outlook.com by microsoft free for upto 500 users

~~~
mahesh_gkumar
Thanks for the suggestion!

